# WLAN geht nicht

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo, 

mein Wlan startet nicht.

Wenn ich es als root neustarte bekomme ich:

```
# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Service net.wlan0 starting

SIOCIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

SIOCIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

SIOCIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

 Failed to configure wireless for wlan0      [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  net.wlan0 failed to start
```

In meiner /etc/conf.d/net steht:

essid_wlan0="any"

mode_wlan0="managed"

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )

Was ist da wo falsch?

Ich hab bei WLAN mit lspci folgendes:

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01)

LG Roland

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Ich habe die WlanKarte erst mit:

ln -l /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0

Ich hab die jetzt auf anraten von Josef.95 die net.wlan0 gelöscht und mit:

ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

und jetzt kommt immer noch die selbe Meldung.

----------

## 69719

http://tinyurl.com/3y5w3tq

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

sorry, ich hab nicht daran gedacht erst mal zu suchen.

Ich hab jetzt nach dem Artikel: (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-840559-start-0.html)

rfkill installiert, und folgendes an meine /etc/conf.d/net angehängt:

preup () {

if [[${IFACE} == "wlan1" ]]; then

rfkill unblock all

fi

}

nach einem /etc/init/d/net.wlan0 restart sagt er:

```
 * Caching service dependencies ...

 * Service net.wlan0 starting

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132

 Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

 * ERROR:  net.wlan0 failed to start
```

Dann dachte ich, dass das "wlan1" in der /etc/conf.d/net vielleicht ein Tippfehler ist, und hab es durch "wlan0" ersetzt, da kommt dann:

```
 * Caching service dependencies ...

 * Service net.wlan0 starting

 Failed to configure wireless for wlan0

 * ERROR:  net.wlan0 failed to start
```

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i kill
```

entspricht bei mir auch einem:

```
CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL is not set
```

Und ich hab auch einen ASUS, bei dem ich das WLAN gerne mit FN+F2 ein, und ausschalten möchte.

LG Roland

----------

